# Zinsser 123



## Shoalsfugro

Has any one had problem lately after using zinsser 123 it dries in about a hour and has a lite gloss. I have three houses I primed cabinets and doors. All three have different top coats BM,Glidden,SW. All top coats are peeling in sheets in less than six weeks? Any input? I spoke with a paint supplier they say they have heard this from others, have you had this problem?

Best,
Mike
Louisiana


----------



## Richard

the primer is not the issue:no:


----------



## metomeya

Never had a problem with zinsser.

If it had a gloss to it, it should have told to right away there was something wrong.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Shoalsfugro said:


> All top coats are peeling in sheets in less than six weeks?


Do you mean the finish coats are peeling away from the primer?
Or the primer is peeling off too?


----------



## 4thGeneration

Shoalsfugro said:


> Has any one had problem lately after using zinsser 123 it dries in about a hour and has a lite gloss. I have three houses I primed cabinets and doors. All three have different top coats BM,Glidden,SW. All top coats are peeling in sheets in less than six weeks? Any input? I spoke with a paint supplier they say they have heard this from others, have you had this problem?
> 
> Best,
> Mike
> Louisiana


Was the surface clean, dry and dull before primers were applied?
When you cleaned it what did you use? I like liquid TSP to clean.
I tend to shy away from quick dry primers.


----------



## rws

How long did you wait before finish coating? New cabinets or repaints?If repaints did you use tsp when washing?


----------



## cmwacasey

Have you had success with this primer ,prior to these last three jobs.


----------



## slickshift

I would find it difficult to believe it's the primer


----------



## Brushslingers

What kind of 123? Oil, latex or alcohol? Sounds like you used Latex and an Oil topcoat, breaking the number one rule of all time.... Latex over oil, NEVER oil over latex.


----------



## chris n

*Mr*

Latex over oil, NEVER oil over latex.
Huh????:blink:


----------



## Brushslingers

It's a rule of thumb, latex is water, and sweats... if you oil over latex, whatever is under it will rot/rust three times faster. You can however, put oil under latex fine.


----------



## AFI

Brushslingers said:


> It's a rule of thumb, latex is water, and sweats... if you oil over latex, whatever is under it will rot/rust three times faster. You can however, put oil under latex fine.


Yeah the same happened to me with my girlfriend. I don't know what is best if she over me or me over her. By the way she is like latex... wet:laughing:


----------



## Shoalsfugro

Top coat is peeling from primer, Latex used for zinsser 123 and topcoat. the primer dries so quick about one hour and hard, after it dries it has lite sheen. I spoke with a supplier today and he stated there is a problem with the 123 with bonding between top and primer. Thanks for all the input. Back to fresh start for primer.


----------



## cmwacasey

so shoals, what is the problem.Are you suggesting we should quit using this product.


----------



## metomeya

Ya, like i said sounds like you just got a bad batch.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Is this new construction?
Could a fine layer of dust have settled between priming/painting?


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA

AFI said:


> Yeah the same happened to me with my girlfriend. I don't know what is best if she over me or me over her. By the way she is like latex... wet:laughing:


AFI,

The same thing applies. No oil on the latex or you may end up with a bunch of little zinsser's running around in 9 months.:laughing:


----------



## rws

I asked about tsp because Zinsser says to not use it if you are using bin or 123.


----------



## Danahy

Not sure I would've used anything latex on cabinets, but that's cause I'm an oil guy for anything other than walls or exteriors. The only time I use 123 is when I'm painting walls that have too much texture. 123 has excellent bridging capabilities. Because of the bridging qualities I find that it lacks the sanding capabilities...

How long did you wait for the 123 to dry? Perhaps the 123 was still releasing its moisture which made for a crappy bond between top coats. Even if something says 1 hr dry, I try to wait a day between coats...

imo


----------

